# Blocked tubes



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi girls

Looking some advice or just someone who has been where i now am.  I went for my HSG today and while i can honestly say it was no no were near as horrific as i thought it would be i have been told that my right tube is totally blocked as no dye was going through it. The dye was also very slow in going through my left tube.

Has anyone had this happen to them. What did they do it help fix it - can it be fixed

Really could use a friendly voice of reason as i'm a bit emotional and i am struggling to see light at the end of my tunnel


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did your consultent acutally tell you they are def blocked ?? the reason i am asking is because the dye wouldnt go through mine either and they told me no the dye isnt going through , i took that they were blocked and i was so devasted
then three months later i seen the consultent and she told me no they arent they were dilating and thats why the dye wasnt going in , she then told me my tubes were fine , god was i angery    

I was with the lagan valley and maybe they do everything diff to the rest of the hospitals 

as far as i know there are ways to try and unblock tubes but i dont know much about it hun , but im sure one of the lovley girls will be on soon to give you some advice 

hang in there hun


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hi katiehuni & sweetchilli 
both my tubes are blocked & I have adhesians. I had a lap&dye in Oct 09 & found this out. Its so hard to hear those words so i understand completley how you are feeling  I was told that my only option was ivf & I'm currently going through my nhs cycle, nothing was mentioned about unblocking them. This was at the royal in Belfast. Sorry I cant offer words of wisdom but I am here for support.


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your support.  
Sweetchilli the doctor who performed the test sat me down and explained to me after the test that my right tube is definitely blocked as the dye was not not going through it at all and it was only trickling slowly through my left. He said as it was only showing as slight it would indicate that it was at least partially blocked. I have my appointment with my consultant on 10th May and now I'm dreading hearing what he has to say.
Dannii thanks for understanding ...i really feel silly for being this upset about it!! i mean there are girls who are going through a lot more than just being told that their tubes are messed up. To say I'm being emotional is an understatement!!!!  

Thanks for your support

xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

morning katiehuni
for your appt with your consultant you should make a note of what you want to ask & take it with you as when you get there you will probably forget everything.
Please dont apologise for feeling the way you do this is very raw, I still have bad days & think I always will. You may be refered for ivf, is this something you hav thought about?

thinking of you


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Katie , its totally normal to be upset hun i was the same , anyone would be the same                   
have a good talk to your consultant and get all your questions ready 
look after yourself hun


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Morning Dannii & Sweetchilli

I have thought of IVF but was really hoping all hope it wouldnt need to go down that route. Bit of shock to the system that it will be something that we might actually have to do. Was really hoping it would be worse case senario.... but after yesterday i think we may be at that stage! 
Good idea bout writing the questions down. I always seem to go in with lots of questions but more times come out having not asked them as i cant remember .

Thank you so so so much for keeping me sane girls. It really does mean a lot  to know theres someone who has either been in my situation or knows exactly how i am feeling.


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

anytime katiehuni, if you have any questions just ask away & I will try & help if I can...


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

hey katiehuni,
first of all am sorry to hear what you just found out, it aint the easiest thing being told your sterile, its heartbraking  and dont feel guilty for feeling that way, its totally understanable.i was diagnose wit blocked tubes near the ovary in aug 09 and was basicall told ivf only "safe" option surgeries can be successful but there are risks of ectopic pregnancies as even if they open tubes they still dont know the inner condition of them.my clinic wanted my tubes clipped at the womb entrance before ivf treatment as they didnt want any fluid building up in tubes and leaking into womb.the doc that tied my tubes at hospital said she hadnt seen tubes as bad as mine in a looonnnng time!(and first surgery said they looked perfect only blocked)they were twisted and one was wrapped around my womb with adhesions.
it is very scary knowing that ivf maybe the only way you can ever get pregnant again BUT if that is your only problem then you have a very good chance!ivf was invented initially as an alternative to tubal surgery!the clinic just do the tubes job for you!
as you can see my story had a happy outcome first time round so  hope that gives you hope!and you too danni doots!
i totally refused to believe it would ever work!and now i can say even if it does sound mad i am glad my tubes got blocked because if they didnt there is no way i would have my two goreous little twins!
all the best girls! x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Katie - I totally get where you are coming from. It's a hard pill to swallow and accept. I was a bit shaken up when doctors informed me that both tubes were totally blocked. It felt like a slap in the face! But at the same time I was kind of glad to find out what exactly was wrong with me.


I was offered surgery to try and unblock my tubes. I was told there was only a slim chance of it working but it was a option to take before going down the ivf route. I had the op and was told I had approximately 3 months before they could potentially re-block. I was then put on clomid to help boost our chances of conceiving naturally. It didn't work and my tubes scarred over and re-blocked.
I am not saying that it can't work for some ladies or else my hospital wouldn't have done it , I just wasn't one of the lucky few it worked for. 

So I went onto ivf. I wasn't told my tubes could pose a problem during ivf but on both tries they did. The trouble with having blocked tubes and ivf is that the drugs you take can aggravate damaged tubes and cause them to become filled with fluid (hydrosalplinx) 
This fluid is potentially toxic to an embryo. During my two cycles my tubes became swollen and fluid filled and both times my treatment failed. There is no proof my tubes leaked but there is a possibility they did. So my clinically advised I get them clipped to avoid the fluid returning. 

I have just had this op and am waiting to start more treatment. Me and my tubes have had one hell of a battle but I'm glad I have clipped them. They didn't work anyway and they were affecting my ivf from being successful , so they had to be sorted.
I have a few other potential problems but Im hoping that by the end of this year I'll be pregnant! Please please please! Lol.
Whichever path it takes you down you'll get there. There may be hurdles along the way but tubal problems don't mean you won't fall pregnant, just that it may take a little longer and you may have to try harder but you'll get there. Xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

lollipops my clinic wouldnt touch me without the "clipping" they ssid there was no point for those reasons and they wanted to give the best chance first time. it was a tough call to make getting sterilised to get pregnant but before i did get sterilied the doc in hospital offered to open them if they looked ok of course i jumped at chance but as i sed in previous post she said they were banjaxed basically.
i never had a hydrosalphinx but at embryo transfer the doc pointed out there was a hydro on both tubes which was quite large caused by the fertility drugs but thankfully the clips were doing there job.they said this is why you needed it done.i was shocked but glad at the same time!and low and behold it worked!so hope this gives you some hope doll!and those other probs you have can be overcome too just keep up your pma! x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Mrs B24 - Thankyou for your kind words and many Congrats on your bfp. I am so glad to keep reading these success stories of women who have had their tubes sorted and going on to get bfp's ! It gives me hope! 
So can you still suffer with hydros with your tubes clipped? My surgeon did mention there may be a slim chance of hydros but due to the way they are clipped the fluid cannot enter my womb. Was this the same in your case? 
Thanks again for your message! 
Lolli xxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh girls im panicking now, i was never told that i had hydro or that the fertility drugs could cause this! im already dr so do you think i should ask about it at my first scan? when i had a lapndye i was jus told that no dye had passd through and the tubes were badly scarrd and i had adhesians. any advice? x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Danni - please don't panick. Not everyone is the same. Some ladies with blocked tubes don't have any reaction to the drugs whatsoever , so therefore their tubes don't cause a problem. Ivf was designed to bypass the tubes anyway , and there's no saying that yours are going to become fluid filled. So don't worry. Bring it up at your next appointment if you want to , I'm sure they'll put your mind at rest.x


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

exactly danni every woman is different im sure they would have thought of all that.your little girl is fab!such a cutie!  ! are yours blocked distally(near the ovaries) or proximally (near the womb)?
lollipops ya unfortunatley you can still get hydros even with the clips i had even though i never had them before ever just coz of the fertility drugs.funnily enough i had a choice to remove them or clip them i chose clip as in my craziness i didnt want them gone totally?  even though they were rotten.but before i had the twins i asked the hospital while they had me cut open could they take out the tubes for the simple reason i dont want the risk of hydros, simply from a pain and discomfort point of view.and they told me no not if your under 30 WTF like i said there nomore good clipped and everything i dunno doctors differ i guess....
thanks for the congrats much appreciated am glad i can offer some hope with others in the same boat i was the same last year trying to read as many positives as i could to try and convince myself i had a good chance.i must say though even now it still seems strange being sterilised.but thankfully its not like is was before tx....
are you girls enjoying the fine weather?


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your words of support. I am still devastated and the slightest thing will put me in tears!! Inclusing Eastenders!!!  but i guess i need to keep my chin up until i hear what my consultant suggests. Keep fingers crossed for me on the 10th May. 
I just really hope that now we can move forward and see where to go from here. Surgery does scare the life out of me if they are wanting to go have a 'hoke' about!!!!!

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Katie, just wanted to say I had to have my tubes removed, my consultant wanted to avoid possible Hydros, I will never forget the day of the dye test or the day of my op-once they where gone I knew every shred of hope for a natural miracle had gone too, tx was the only choice.
Its natural to be sooooo upset and cry when you need too, I eventually came to the conclusion that if they weren't going to work or cause a prob they where best out and got stuck into IVF, and I have now been blessed with a son and daughter    so NEVER give up, its not the end      , goodluck for you appointmment.


----------



## Katiehuni (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Babypowder

Thanks so much for your wee comment.  

It really is comforting knowing that i'm not the only one who feels like this. Words really cannot describe just how low i was after i was told that. I think it was because i had myself built up that it was just a formaility and that everything was fine!!

Congratulations on your little ones!!!! After such a struggle to get something so precious at the end of the journey is truly a blessing. I am sure they will keep you on your toes!!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey girls hope everyone is well 

katiehuni how did your appointment go? have you came to any decisions? 

thought i'd update what happend with my first ivf cycle... 
throughout my scans everything was going well, so egg collection was the 10th may and i had 21 eggs collected, they found an abnormal mass but decided to leave it be. 17 of my embies were frozen as i was high risk ohss and ended up quite ill. as i didnt get to embryo transfer i had my follow up on the 24th of may with prof mc clure who was fab, because af had shown up he said i was able to have my fet starting with my next cycle, great news or so i thought... i asked him about the mass they had already found so he gave me a scan and said i have distended tubes that are a lot worse than before and they are filled with fluid, he said i had 2 options, i could continue with the fet cycle or i could have my tubes removed and then continue he wasnt putting any pressure on me either way but his advice was to take them out as they were doing me more harm than good. we went with his advice and my snowbabies will stay sleeping until my body is more prepared for them. 
i also found out that an infection i had after my daughter was born has caused all this, it was a severe one but i never realised just how severe.
i'm finding it hard coming to terms with the fact that i will be steralised in my 20's but at the same time i do know its the right thing to do. sorry if ive rambled on, i guess i needed to let it all out xx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hey girls - just wanted to pop in and say hi.. ive had a similiar story to your danni..  Ive had 2 laps & dyes and ive blocked tues, the 1st dr who did my 1st op never clipped my tubes as i had hyrdo, i went to ano dr and just before i was to start my ivf the new dr done another scan and realised my tubes were filled again and it delayed our ivf for a few months as i had to have ano lap to clipped the tubes, they wouldnt do the ivf without this proceedure being done as they said the fluid washes out the embryo from the womb,  i was devasted but as you can see like mrs b, we had a happy ending and now have a beautiful little 1 yr old girl     

best of luck to all you girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

danny am sorry to hear you got cancelled hunny but believe me it will be worth the weight u will have the best chance with the clips in place..i had the same feeling bout being sterilised in my 20's but i used think im strerililed anyway....its just once its done theres no goin back cant explain it but u no what i mean.the months will fly esp with ur little dd with school terms etc i used to say oh 10 weeks to christmas then 2 weeks to consult for op then it was 6 weeks to op etc just keep it like that!the yr flying were half way thru already!
nckb how are you doin hunny! hope every thing going well!!!!xxxx
hello toeveryone else!
xxxx


----------

